# Ohio mega bass tt 2013 enrollment open limited spots open



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have already put up the pre sign page for 2013. We have approx 4 slots open now. When 02/01/0213 rolls around the guys who fished at least 5 of the 6 events the previous year have to have their deposits and membership 375.00 total in to hold their slots for the year. Any of those who do not pay by 02/01/2013 their slots will open up too. We fill the fields every year so if you are interested better get your money in asap. It was a great year last year everything went really smooth and we have a great bunch of guys who are friendly and obey the rules. I am very lucky that I do not have to deal with problems almost at all. Guess that shows the caliber of fisherman fishing the circuit. Come fish with us in 2013 I am sure you will impressed with how we run our events and how well we take care of the fish.

Also we have an incentive program that if you buy a new vehicle from krieger ford or a 18 ft or larger new glass bass boat from knox marine you get to fish the 6 qualifying at 1/2 off!

Come fish with us in 13, jami norman 614-496-5212


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a great response this year to the tournament trail. We already have the 7 new paid teams with gauranteed spots into the 2013 season. My other guys from 2012 that fished at least 5 events have priority till 02/01/2012 at that time thier money is due or thier spot opens to the public. We should have at least 12 spots open so be sure to get paid and on the list for the 2013 season. 

www.ombtt.com


Jami

ps. I have the Pot~A~Gold event (Mosquito Lake) date for the 08/3-4 and Ohio River event soon to be announced. (St Marys pool), A Pediactric Cancer charity event at Buckeye Lake, Fathers Day open Indian Lake, Largemouth only Lake Erie Event and working on a Pot~A~Gold type event at Indian Lake. Stay tuned.


----------

